# Bee eating birds



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

So we live in Tennessee and just found a Summer Tanager on one of our hives. I learned that these birds eat bees by catching them and beating them against a tree to remove the stinger. Then they tear into a nest and eat the larvae. Interesting...until they're around my bees. Has anyone else had these around and what have you done to protect your apiary? The only suggestion I've gotten so far is an owl decoy in the apiary.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in North America, we don’t have birds that make honey bees their *primary diet*—even if it looks that way sometimes.

They eat bees when it’s convenient but move on to other things such as berries, seeds, worms, or other insects as they become readily available. As the growing season progresses and different food items become plentiful, the birds usually move on, selecting other locations and other morsels to whet their appetites.


 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

I had never heard of that before until my wife came in and said one was on top of one of our hives. And...she won't let me shoot it


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go scare them away, sling shot and rock works if you just want to scare them.

Biggest pest are *****, pussums and skunks. Learn to shoot them or they will come back every night and you will have cranky bees to deal with.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

We've got a few skunks, not many. Plenty of ***** caught on hunting cams but haven't seen any in the yard. We do get possums coming to try to get into the chickens though. I try to let things live until it's clear we can't live together anymore.


----------

